# AOKP power saver



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I just want to create a discussion for those using the power saver feature with AOKP and what your experiences have been.

I am trying to decide if it is helping or hurting (or no change).

With wifi on and stock kernel and no power saver, my phone would only drop about 5% over night.

Last night I was running faux kernel with wifi on and power saver on and my battery dropped 20%. If I check the battery settings, the screen was off all night, but my phone was going in and out of awake all night.

So does power saver not work if you have wifi on? And is having wifi on better than using power saver?

My power saver settings were with screen off data turns off and auto sync turns off.

I realize I'll have to do my testing since this is a different kernel. So tonight I will use faux kernel with wifi on and power saver off. If I get around 5% drain than I know power saver is the culprit if I get 20% drain, then the kernel seems like the culprit.

So what are your experiences with power saver?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I just want to create a discussion for those using the power saver feature with AOKP and what your experiences have been.
> 
> I am trying to decide if it is helping or hurting (or no change).
> 
> ...


You should probably let a kernel run for at least a day before you start running it through tests like this. There has always been a warmup period for kernels before they begin to behave ideally.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

You are right, and I intended on doing so (thus I haven't gone and resorted back to stock kernel), I just want to see what other users are experiencing with power saver.

Even when I was on stock kernel with power saver its hard to say if battery was being saved.

I'm wondering if the constant turning on and off the data with the screen turning on and off is using more battery than just having an idle signal?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you check the Screen-off Wi-Fi action and Sync Data Usage?

I also have auto sync checked off in the "Account & Sync" setting, so check whether there's a conflict.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

You are changing multiple variables, so your test is invalid for a true comparison. 
Initially you tested stock kernel with no power saver. Then you tested Faux's kernel with power saver? 
You need to test stock kernel (not faux's kernel) with power saver.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

exarkun said:


> You are changing multiple variables, so your test is invalid for a true comparison.
> Initially you tested stock kernel with no power saver. Then you tested Faux's kernel with power saver?
> You need to test stock kernel (not faux's kernel) with power saver.


I realize that. Did you read my last paragraph?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

asianrage said:


> Did you check the Screen-off Wi-Fi action and Sync Data Usage?
> 
> I also have auto sync checked off in the "Account & Sync" setting, so check whether there's a conflict.


No I don't have wifi to be affected by screen off nor the sync data usage.

Also, if I turn off sync in settings than it will never automatically sync, correct? I would like it to sync just not when I'm sleeping which is why I like the idea of power saver.

Again, I'm thinking having wifi on with power saver is creating a conflict. I will test today with wifi off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm fairly certain the power saver feature is for use while out and about on mobile networks. It will shut say LTE off when the screen is off. You can also set it to stop data and auto sync with the screen off. With WiFi on there is no need for power saver because you are downloading stuff through WiFi not a mobile network. I see no reason for power saver while at home on WiFi personally but I think there is an option to kill WiFi when the screen is off in power saver settings.


----------



## liquid0624 (Jun 8, 2011)

mustang hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Makes sense mustang. Basically wifi being on is over riding the power saver feature.

I guess I was confused b/c with stock kernel and wifi on my battery only drained 5% over night. So one would think wifi being on is a battery saver.

But with faux kernel and wifi on and power saver on I lost 20% over night.

Assuming wifi over rides power saver, it would seem faux kernel is the culprit.

Again, to many variables so tonight I am going to run faux kernel with wifi on and power saver off. Since I know stock kernel gave me a 5% drop.

Again, I am not really asking for anyone to trouble shoot my issues, I wanted this to be an open discussion on your experiences with power saver and if you are seeing any advantages to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ATHM50 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've experienced very good battery life increases. I'm rarely on wifi and live in a 4G city(CDMA network). so the feature is right up my ally. Where power saver fails is reconnecting my LTE when I power the screen back on. I'm usually stuck in this data limbo until i toggle AIrplane More on and off. But if I understand correctly, this feature is still in development.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow this is old, but I'll comment again.

From what I've seen yes power saver feature of turning 4g off when screen off does save battery, but the turning data feature off with screen off does minimal if anything at all.

Even if you turn data off, your mobile signal is still causing the battery drain and if you have a weak signal, this is sometimes significant.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Wow this is old, but I'll comment again.
> 
> From what I've seen yes power saver feature of turning 4g off when screen off does save battery, but the turning data feature off with screen off does minimal if anything at all.
> 
> ...


^ This x10000. I think most people failr to realize that.


----------

